# mystery shopper



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

have any of you considered being a mystery shopper?
i am and its great..doing 'assignments for money..
so far i have.
paid £10 into my bank account barclays,assessed the environment costumer service ..got paid £25
opened a bank account accessed customer service..got paid £60 (closed bank account next day)
shopped in asda ...got paid £10..
brought some soap in lush then had to ask for a refund..(got to keep product and refunded amount spent)..paid £20
ate a meal in pizza hut,kfc and maccy d's for free!!

its GREAT! I can take my little girl with me and since i am on mat leave i shop when i want..
you just key your results from your assignment in to a website and they pay you..
i work for several company's..
google gapbuster mystery shop or agents mysteryshop


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi emmyloupink,

i always wondered how to get a job as a mystery shopper so im gona check out the sites and maybe when im on my mat leave i could have a go it sounds great fun   

thanks janine xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I did a mystery shop on Lush once which was fab but never got the chance to do it again. I'll definitely google that site. Thanks emmylou.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I did one once - me and dh had to meet a group to discuss how they should upgrade a pub (it wasn't normal mystery shopper stuff but the same group)

We got free drinks and £25 each!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've done one so far but the company haven't had any more assignments so will google those two thanks


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

beach girl does your company allow you to add more addresses..for example a work address?..i added 3 addresses to my mystery shop profile(all false) but this meant i was getting the ones in town and not just near my village?hope that helps,
i have got a m/s in woolies today got to ask someone where the children's socks are! not bad for £10 i was going to town anyway to pick up Maisie's photos(going to spend a fortune !!lol)


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh will defiantly look into it for when back on mat leave


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What site did you register with??

I registered to a few but heard nothing  

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

The company that I am with only got a few contracts and at the moment don't have any assignments so am looking to register with others as well.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

do you have to do them at set times, been thinking I only work wed- Fri so would be nice to get a bit of money in on the days I'm not working but if it is set times might not be any good for me at the moment


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Clare- the only one I've done so far was pretty flexible, they had a list of dates during which you could carry out the assignment.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh will take a look then


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Iv registered with a couple 

will have a wee look and let you know how it goes


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got quite a few assignments lined up for end of April and beginning of May, did a mc'd one on Sunday x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

which ones have you registered with? I'm with retail eye but can only do one assignment at a time and thats not till June! its where i work but not for the same company ( work at airport) so should be good. I ve googled mystery shopper but not finding much and not sure which ones are good or bad

Its so much fun and easy way to make a few extra £££££


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I use gapbuster and mysterty shoppers x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Iv registered with gapbusters today and just waiting to hear from them, Can you remember how long it takes to hear back? 

Do you have the website for mystery shoppers? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.mystery-shoppers.co.uk/

Gapbuster are fairly quick at answering your email, they have lots of assignments for KFC, PH, Mcd's, Spar, Londis, PC world amongst others, good luck x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Cool ive registered with both of them so we will wait and see. Have you tried retail eye? they are good xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I have looked at the site, do they have assignments nationwide?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

yes as far as i know they do, I got one for 3 miles from my house. All i done was register and it let me then choose local jobs and hey ho that one came up xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll apply after lunch, definately worth it.  The gapbuster ones for the takeaways don't pay much but if you're in the area and can combine it with a trip to the supermarket etc then it's fine.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey im the queen of takeaways so i will be quids in there. Im away to go shoppin then goingto have a look for some more to join xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know if the Gapbuster ones pay for the meal that you have had to buy 

Have got a couple lined up    

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Scooby- I've jsut done a mcd's with them and get the meal paid for and a fee for doing it.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Beach ~ I thought they would have to pay for the meal otherwise the fee doesn't cover it      

Can't believe all the questions / tests you have to go through first though      

Did you find your one easy   Was it your first


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I found it ok but the timing is hard to do alone when you're trying to drive, order and pay...


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I thought the idea of a stopwatch might be a bit obvious      

Do they provide a form for you to fill out with your findings


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Once you have an assignment you can print a copy of the form off but then fill it in online.  I used my mobile phone stopwatch.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I was thinking the same about the mobile


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

At least you can pretend to be texting on it.  I've got another one next weekend.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

For the same company


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Iv still not heard anything back yet from the other 2 i registered with. 

Does anyone know which company does the bank account one? 

I cant wait to get paid to get free takeaway xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I thought they both paid directly into your Bank Account.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Cat- do you mean which company offers money for you setting up bank accounts?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Yea thats what i mean   im notlong up so still in sleep mode


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure who they are?  mine hasn't had any for banks..


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine has just been for food outlets      

Oh well someone has to do it


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

I've just registered with gap, I've been looking for another one for a while, glad I saw this post


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

They seem to be really good Tracy although just getting food ones at the moment.

There is some prep work that you have to do and pass a test on line before they will let you do it  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I messed up one of the tests so now can't work for that particular shop....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I couldn't believe how difficult some of them were    I thought they would be quite simple    

Ah that's a shame Karen maybe they will give you a second chance do you think


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

decided to not try as have plenty to be going on with at the moment   must have 6 lined up.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah that's alright then.

Are they all food related


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

No, one is at a computer shop, the other at mobile phone shop. x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Do you have to buy a new computer


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, no, it's just hardware, would be good though wouldn't it.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep would be fab especially if you got to keep it


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I do mystery shopping with a company that do banks.  It isn't opening accounts though - you have to go in and ask questions about your account and they give you £10

Would this help anyone   If it does will get a link.

I also have another one which some might be interested in which is trying free prducts - a few people have just had a free dulce gusto (sp?) machine to try out and keep.  Will look in to this because might be invite only.

T xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tash

I would be interested in both if possible.

x x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tash

I'd also be interested in both too please.x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok - hope this link works - http://www.GrassRootsMysteryShopping.com
This is the one that does Banks.

The other one needs me to email an invitation  If you still want this one email me your email addy and I will add you  some sites are whay too serious !!!

T xx

/links


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Tash 

Will PM you in a bit  

x x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Invites sent !!

Also just for my peace of mind it isn't a refferal thing - I don't get anything for inviting people !!

Just off out so if I get anymore requests for invites then I will sort them in a bit.

T xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks very much, you're a star x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks Tash    

xx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

ooh these sound fab ! Never one to turn down a few extra quid especially if food is involved    

Will go and check them out - thanks girls xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

well iv had 1 email back from myster shoppers and cant seem to log in. Im still waitin to hear back from the other one 

going to have a look at the other link

Tash - iv PM you


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

The ones for Gap can take a while to get approved.

xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Can you remember how long it takes? I done it yestersday and im neading a free feed

What ones has the tests? iv not seen any of them yet.

Im so excited to get started but feel like its taking forever


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gapbuster is the one that asks you about each client before you can shop there.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

My Gapbuster one took a couple of weeks to get set up and then there weren't any jobs in my area.

And its the same company that you have to read a 10-20 page document and then answer about 30 questions.  Its only if you get these questions right do you have a chance to do the mystery shopping.

All very complicated I thought


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Tashja for sending me the invite xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No probs

Just been on and sent it to the other people that have asked.  It is really good when you get things - Paul got the full range of the new Brylcreem products - all full sizes !!!  There were about 10 bottles and tubs of hair stuff !!! 

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ooohhh also have you all got Pigsback   If not I will email you an inite for there too - you collect points and then turn them in to vouchers - you dont have to buy anything from the site.  It takes a little while to get to £10 but isn't any bother doing it IYKWIM !!!

Just another form of some free mioney !! lol 

T xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh not heard of that one  send it please 

xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Suzie 

Will need your email addy !!! 

When you get the invite have a look through the site then shout if you have any questions !!

T xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh no heard of Pigsback? Would you email me that one too x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Think it sent !!

Let me know if you got it !!

T xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I finally got my acceptence email from gapbuster today. Wow so many questions to just be a mystery shopper in macdonalds 

How is everyone else gettin on?

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I got gapbuster this morning but cant open the compusary tests ! I get grey screen but thats it!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

there's been a lot of assignments on retail eyes recently.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Well I am off to pizza hut next week


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I have just got macdonald jobs in my area at the moment

away to give retail eyes a look see what its sayin

xxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Aww forgot that Gapbuster you can only do one job at a time when in probation period. My first job is in May

A well not  to long to go xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Suzie ~ Its great getting paid to eat pizza, couldn't think of a better job myself


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Some of them do say you have to go alone! I will just ask for 2 reciepts and submit mine


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

can't imagine going and eating pizza alone.....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Am doing takeaway


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Now that sounds like an idea Scooby


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I really didn't fancy eating alone either  

Have had one for McD's but don't like their breakfasts


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Got my first macdonalds job the morn and im now getting worried with all the timing things and worried incase i mess up the review

Is it easy enough?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes it's not too bad, use your mobile as a stop watch if it has the facility.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Cat ~ I can't believe how precise it has to be to the second  

I was going to use my phone as a stopwatch

 and let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

thanks girls i will do

I have been practising with my mobile today so we will see xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo I want to! I want to!  

Do I just go on the Gapbuster site? How do I do it? 

xxxxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

You just register and they email you back, it took about a week to hear back from them and then you do a wee test thing which is easy enough and he presto you get paid to eat takeaways 

retail eye is also a good one 

Good luck xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Wee test   ~ I thought 35 questions was quite alot for what they wanted you to do


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I never found it to bad, I was a bit worried about doing it but if you do the practise one first it gives you all the answers. Also i opened up the manuel and looked at it if needed


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just had my freebie lunch only the paperwork to do    

I could get used to this


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm having a freebie on Sunday too.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Its truely fantastic


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

with this one can you reject things if not suitable still?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

You can pick the ones you want to do Clare x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Clare ~ You only pick what you want to do and have to complete a questionnaire and if your accepted then you can pick it.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

I just registered with gapbuster and mystery shopper.

Would like the links to any others, please.

Sounds like a fab way to make a little extra cash  

Dee
xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

cool going to try it then


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmm Getting paid to eat doesn't seem like a smart idea for me at the minute seeing as I'm trying to go down over!

LOL

But I think I could be a great critic of customer services, I do it verbally all the time!!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

was it all easy enough? xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

The assignment was fine and the paperwork was OK too.

You have to submit receipts electronically as they are stopping the fax service from the 1st May.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Thats good, well done on your first job

Let you know how mine goes later

We are all going to be huge after all our takeaway foods

xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I know


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Well all went ok apart from not getting my receipt. It was not until i sat down i realised. I went back up and got one

All paper work done so lets hope i get paid now 

xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i have just registered with gapbuster so i'll let you know if i get any work

pam xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Pam ~ You should do      It might take a week or so to get an email back from them  

x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just done another for a different take awat outlet. Not very good service there I'm afraid.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi guys

Just be careful what you say on here.  Some of the MS sites have a condition in their terms and conditions that you won't discuss work that has been done ior jobs/companies you have been too - I know if you are caught they will remove you from their records 

T xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

ooohps i never thought of that x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tashja can u send me an invite etc?

Thanks

Kate xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

Tashja - Me too please


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Whoops just seen these 

Let me eat my tea and then I will send out the invite thing.

T xx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi, please could you send me an invite too? thanks hun,
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------

